# world's lightest DH full face helmet from specialized



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

has some cool features like earphone compatibility and stuff






2012 Specialized Dissident Carbon Helmet - More Mountain Bike Photos


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

World lightest? that's wierd they said 1000 grams.
My Kali Avatar is 870 grams.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah there are deff lighter out there. Unless there saying they have the worlds lightest xl fulll face helmet.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

el duderino that helmet is tight... got the looks and the grams.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

They said lightest that complies with ASTM 1952, your Kali doesn't.

My XL 661 Evolution weighs 1010g and does comply, so I'm not sure the Spec is any lighter in the same size...


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I want.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

helmet wise, spesh just parked in the top spot with tech helmet.

looks nice.. weight is good, some outstanding features.

i would pick this over a D3 just because of the safety extras.

But i gotta break my d2 and Urge Down-o helmets before im allowed a new one.. 

else the wifey will kill me ..


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I really hope they didnt ditch the Deviant 2, such a great helmet.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Why the D-ring and no quick-release? That's a deal-breaker for me. I went with a Remedy carbon because everyone else (Troy Lee included) uses a D-ring.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Lightst or not, looks really good, as least as good as D3 Plain Carbon, moreover, has more features and is cheaper


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> Why the D-ring and no quick-release? That's a deal-breaker for me. I went with a Remedy carbon because everyone else (Troy Lee included) uses a D-ring.


All motor racing helmets that I know of use D rings. More secure, all metal with no moving parts, doesn't wear out, and paramedics don't have to figure out how to open it after a wreck, unlike some QR systems.

In fact, I think D-ring chin straps are required for most motor sports.

They are really easy to handle, possibly quicker than most "quick releases". The trick is not to pull the strap out all the way when taking them off. 
Then you just have to pull the end of the strap when you put them on and the helmet is secure.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, what an ugly, plain and boring design. Not cheap either. No thanks, I'll pass. Happy with my 661.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Moto helmet all the way!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

I got a carbon/kevlar oneil ,a bunch of years ago, supposedly the lightest moto helmet at the time,D ring strap too, definitely a moto thing. Havn't impacted it hard,knock on wood, last survivor on a group buy of 5. I wonder how it stacks up weight wise.


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the idea that it is headphone compatible. I have always had problems with my other full helmets when listening to music when I ride.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

the d3 has integrated headphone slots so that is not new. not that that has ever stopped me from having music before. i have always found creative ways to fit headphone and mp3 players in my full faces. buy regular, not earbud, headphones, and cut the plastic headband out. velcro the wires underneath the liner, velcro the phones into the empty space in the ear slot, and velcro a tiny mp3(2nd gen ipod nano) under the visor and voila. self contained sound system in your helmet. dont have to worry about headphone lines from your head to your pocket. and now you can find similar sized mp3 players with digital displays at Target/Walmart for $50. on topic about the helmet, doesnt look that sweet to me. on looks id rather have 661/TLD/OGK


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Moto helmet all the way!


plus 1

who wants lightest helmet???...looks like a toy....I am staying with my moto helmet


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

El_Duderino said:


> World lightest? that's wierd they said 1000 grams.
> My Kali Avatar is 870 grams.


That's what I got as well, got both the green and blue one. I recently have the most effed up fall in my life. I ended up skidding and slowing down from 40kph with bike on top of head for almost 10m. Luckily I had the Avatar on, 2nd ride in it, never felt a thing, it was amazing. Cause just 2 rides earlier I did a header on my 661 Evolution and my brain felt loose for an entire day. To me those safety ratings don't mean much, cause my Evolution has all the safety acronyms and my Avatar has only CPSC and something else, but believe me, that Composite Fusion thing where they fuse the lining to the shell really works. Your head won't feel it. Yeah, it's pricey but way less than a D3 and this thing is SAFE.
And oh, Kali has the most awesome crash replacement service. I got a new helmet for free in 3 days, how's that for keeping your customers happy?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

1+1 said:


> To me those safety ratings don't mean much


dumbest thing ive heard in a while.
why dont you wear something like this then


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

let's be honest here guys, the only you don't like here is the $350 price tag. If this thing was say $200 you boys would be raving.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks amazing and I love that the air flow isn't just a gimmick and actually works. I might pick this up if I get more serious about off road riding.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

nikojan said:


> Looks amazing and I love that the air flow isn't just a gimmick and actually works. I might pick this up if I get more serious about off road riding.


........Always makes me chuckle how adverstising is transformed into definate fact by the easily lead

Light is good though, dunno why SMT cant see that its not great to have a heavy weight on the end of your neck in a high G situation (crash)


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

My d3=better


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

nikojan said:


> Looks amazing and I love that the air flow isn't just a gimmick and actually works.


How do you know?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

CrustyOne said:


> ........Always makes me chuckle how adverstising is transformed into definate fact by the easily lead





V.P. said:


> How do you know?


I have the same reaction to idiots making rash assumptions  I have the s-works mt which also has the 4th dimension cooling and works better then any helmet I've ever had.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

chauzie said:


> let's be honest here guys, the only you don't like here is the $350 price tag. If this thing was say $200 you boys would be raving.


Isn't a fiberglass D3 like $370 or something?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

CrustyOne said:


> ........Always makes me chuckle how adverstising is transformed into definate fact by the easily lead
> 
> Light is good though, dunno why SMT cant see that its not great to have a heavy weight on the end of your neck in a high G situation (crash)


So with that reasoning Moto riders should wear bicycle helmets?
How about no helmet? "Helmet laws suck!":madman:


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

DucJ said:


> So with that reasoning Moto riders should wear bicycle helmets?
> How about no helmet? "Helmet laws suck!":madman:


No, but comparing motorcycling to mountain biking is not sensible either. Sure, they both have 2 wheels and suspension, but that is about it.

I have tried the moto helmet thing for a year. I ran arguably the best moto helmet made, an Arai VX3-Pro. It is exceptionally light for a motorcycle helmet but it was not the best biking helmet for a few reasons.

1. Weight and size. The helmet is considerably larger and heavier than my new D3. This creates fatigue, which can increase the chances of an accident.

2. Visibility. Surprisingly, I lost periferal vision with the moto helmet.

3. Cooling. Since moto helmets are subject to more strict puncture requirements, venting is often limited. In the case of the Arai, it depends on creating pockets of low pressure around the rear vents which creates a vacuum to draw out the warm air. Typically, speeds are not consistently high enough on a bike to adequately vent. Higher temps = more fatigue

I spent a week in Whistler with the Arai, temps were perfect, about 70. I'm from Phoenix, so thiese were cool temps for me. I was sweating like a pig.

This year, I was on my D3, and I was more than impressed. The helmet vents very well, I have greater visability, and it is light. It also has a smaller profile. All of these things combine to make a more comfortable helmet.

To say a moto helmet is safer is certainly debatable, and it has been done more times than anyone cares. I have come around to see that the new wave of bicycle helmets are very well built. I'm curious to see this new Specy helmet.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I would never pay that much for a full face helmet. Think about all the times you crash hard. Smash your dome? Replace that bad boy. 

I'll stick with my Bell Drops and Giro Remedys on close out for 50 bucks any day.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I would never pay that much for a full face helmet. Think about all the times you crash hard. Smash your dome? Replace that bad boy.
> 
> I'll stick with my Bell Drops and Giro Remedys on close out for 50 bucks any day.


That's true. Main difference between the expensive Spesh and the $50 is venting. Putting vents in a helmet while still meeting safety specifications takes lots of R&D (aka, money).

I'm a skinny guy, don't sweat as much as the big boys, so a 661 with a couple vents is fine with me, up to 90F degree. Beyond 90F and I don't ride, just too hot.

I don't know how some of you guys can wear moto helmet. I've tried that route. Not happening again. Heat is unbearable. Vision is more restrictive. And it's heavy as hell, which means fatigue.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good, my 1st gen Carbon Deviant has saved my grill at least once. 

Would get one in the future as a replacement when the time comes. I don't mind spending $$ on safety.


----------

